# How to tell if Broadband speed is good or not



## Randy (19 Jan 2010)

Hi,

I have been using Eircom Broadband for approx 2 years. Package I subscribe to is 2MB. Now I'm not very knowledgeable about such matters, but I find that it can be quite slow when downloading larger emails/music etc. 

I have the system set up as wireless using the eircom supplied Netopia router and a Belkin wireless receiver attached to the pc.

I gather that the Belkin device limits speeds at 54mbs. Is this limiting my speeds and can I upgrade this particular device to make things faster? or does it really make any difference.

Any advice appreciated!!


----------



## Locke (19 Jan 2010)

Best you post this here. (Phone, Broadband and TV Service Providers)</STRONG>

Post Guidelines are clear on this and if you want your query answered correctly it should be put in the right forum.

All The Best


----------



## Boros (19 Jan 2010)

check your speed out using an online speed tester like http://www.speedtest.net/ 

when they say you get 2MB , it depends on how far you are away from your telephone exchange, condiction of the telephone cables to your house etc.

if you find out that you are getting anything less than 1MB as per tests get in contact with your provider and demand that they send an enginner out and do test on your line.

i previously had a lot of trouble with sky broadband, i had to call them 40 times to get them to send a engineer out as was getting less than half a mb and was paying for up to 8.

they found an issue with the telephone cable leading up my drive and replaced it and now i get 6 mb =)

they will not want to do this but you have to be persistent and tell them you will have to cancel as you cannot use it for the purpose you pay for it.

hope this has been of use


----------

